# hipoxia hasta ver valkirias cabalgando en sus corceles!!!



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Esta un poco altito...los invito que vean el cerro del postosi desde galeana nuevo leon, en google earth, asi que: hipoxia hasta ver valkirias cabalgando en sus corceles...o para los que no les gusta la literatura: hasta que quedemos locos de tanto mountain bike!!!!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

MarcoL said:


> valkirias cabalgando en sus corceles...o para los que no les gusta la literatura:


Ó la mitología escandinava?


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

doccoraje said:


> Ó la mitología escandinava?


Estas en lo correcto!!!!!


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Valkyries Sound Track*

.........CON el Soundtrack de wagner..... RIDE OF THE VALKYRIES.....
AHI mesmo en la movie APOCALYPSE NOW (starring Martin Sheen, Marlon Brando, Robert Duval)... en la escena del Ataque de la caballeria aerea con sus helicopteros irrumpiendo en la aldea vietnamita..... jejejjejejjeje

con ese mismo soundtrack vamos a iniciar el ataque !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

jaja


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Es una rodada o un maratón de peliculas?


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

Es la FILMACION de la pelicula de la LEGION hasta la Cumbre del cerro del Potosi..!!!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

A mi me gusta mas rodar que ver peliculas o actuar


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

No sé que está más perro, subir esa madre... 



O conseguir la lana para ir!!!!!!!    (esto de la crísis se está empezando hacer sentir)


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

elmadaleno said:


> No sé que está más perro, subir esa madre...
> 
> O conseguir la lana para ir!!!!!!!    (esto de la crísis se está empezando hacer sentir)


jajaja las 2 cosas!!!! aunque nos vamos de coperacha....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

enriquevera2000 said:


> .........CON el Soundtrack de wagner..... RIDE OF THE VALKYRIES.....


Cuando oigo a Wagner me dan ganas de invadir Polonia...

Se ve perrona la rodada... Cualquier cerro de mas de 3500 entra en la categoria "de respeto" en mi libro.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

El mirador en el Ajusco esta justo arriba de 3500 msnm!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> El mirador en el Ajusco esta justo arriba de 3500 msnm!


Y el San Miguel en el Desierto a 3750...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> Y el San Miguel en el Desierto a 3750...


Y la antenas del Nevado de Colima (que curiosamente está totalmente en Jalisco) a 4000 msn, mucho depende de la altitud a la que arranques, me pregunto cuantos metros de desnivel habrá en los mencionados.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Y la antenas del Nevado de Colima (que curiosamente está totalmente en Jalisco) a 4000 msn, mucho depende de la altitud a la que arranques, me pregunto cuantos metros de desnivel habrá en los mencionados.


En San Miguel y el Ajusco hablamos de por lo menos 600m.

Tambien la pendiente... en muchos kms, la pendiente es menos pronunciada.

Lo cierto es que arriba de 3000m, la escalada ya es mas de maña que fuerza... ya siente uno la altura. Incluso para los que habitualmente estabamos en el DF, pasar de los 2500 a 3200 ya se siente. Arriba de 3000, en mi opinion muy subjetiva, el aire se siente diferente.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Nevado de 1770 m a 4000 m en 28 ks entrando por el camino principal, de 2100 m a 4000 por el Floripondio (no es broma, así se llama la ranchería) en 21 ks, Y sí, entre más asciendes, menos presión de Oxígeno, lo que significa que es menos el Oxígeno que puede entrar a los pulmones.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Nevado de 1770 m a 4000 m en 28 ks entrando por el camino principal, de 2100 m a 4000 por el Floripondio (no es broma, así se llama la ranchería) en 21 ks, Y sí, entre más asciendes, menos presión de Oxígeno, lo que significa que es menos el Oxígeno que puede entrar a los pulmones.


Yo quiero ir ahi!!!


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

*por fin llegué!!*

Echenle un vistazo:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/enriquevera2000/sets/72157605698730214/

pedalear despues de 3200 metros para mi que vivo a 458 msnm esta bien cañon, fue un ascenso de 30 kms, pendiente de grado 6 a 8, aprox, la cima estaba a 3750 mts, y la hipoxia creo que hizo sus efectos al menos en su servidor, los invito que vean la liga....

Saludos!


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

doccoraje said:


> Nevado de 1770 m a 4000 m en 28 ks entrando por el camino principal, de 2100 m a 4000 por el Floripondio (no es broma, así se llama la ranchería) en 21 ks, Y sí, entre más asciendes, menos presión de Oxígeno, lo que significa que es menos el Oxígeno que puede entrar a los pulmones.


Cuanto tardaron?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

MarcoL said:


> Cuanto tardaron?


La última por el Floripondio el más rapido 3:25 y los últimos 4:15 en el ascenso, el descenso es otra historia.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Mision cumplida!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

MarcoL said:


> Mision cumplida!!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

*fotos de la Operacion Valkiria*

hola amigos....
aqui van las fotos del ascenso al cerro el Potosi , la cumbre mas alta de estado de Nuevo Leon y creo pensar el mas alto de toda la zona Norte del Pais.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/enriquevera2000/sets/72157605698730214/

aaaaaaahhhh y para el tacubaya inchapelotas, si si estubo con ganas la PELICULA !!!!! te estubimos esperando pero pues no llegaste


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Great shots. Looks beautiful.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

*Giscover*

http://www.giscover.com/tours/tour/display/6831

http://www.giscover.com/tours/graph.php?type=TrackElevation&id=15803&tour=6831&mod=full


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Muy bonitas las fotos, felicidades por su recorrido!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

*No eran valkirias.....pero estuvo buena la bajadota*

La Legion En El Norte ......do Not Tell Me...show Me!!!


----------

